# Csi Benidorm



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Watching CSI (in various forms - Miami, etc.,) on telly, I 've been remarking to SWMBO about the "magic" torch, and how it shows up everything









Well, last month in Benidorm, there was a Chinese copy of one, ally case, takes two AA batteries, turn the case bottom to switch it on and off with 8 "blue/white" LED's at the business end. All this for a whole 4.50 euros. Big spender eh?









Anyhow, she lets me get one! This is the business, a bright blue/white light that shows up anything metal like a beacon. I've even found the lost battery clip for an Avia that whooshed past the earhole a month or so back. Works in daylight as well, the blue-ey tinge really sets you up to see small objects, and movements under the magnifier.









Worth getting one if you see it at a price like that - recommended


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Do you mean a UV torch?









Or is it really magic?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Do you mean a UV torch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Jase, its a standard torch but with a blue/white tinge to the LED's at the business end - no bulb, eight LED's arranged in a circle of 7 with one in the middle. It's a gobsmack how bright this is, and it really does show things up even in daylight. Well worth the equivalent of Â£3.00 - batteries INCLUDED!


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

White LED's look blue because of the intensity of the whiteness of the light. They are available here, I have changed my 2 Mag Lites over to LED and they are much brighter and last longer.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

mel said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Do you mean a UV torch?
> ...


Is it about the right size to crack a young smartarse over the head with, Mel? Not that I had anybody in mind......


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

grey said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


Nah, a tad on the wee side for that, there's not enough weight in two AA batteries for sorting out smarties!







OTOH, I do have a Bosch walkie talkie with a cast sparkproof case that is heavy enough to take out Vinnie Jones if wielded correctly.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mel said:


> grey said:
> 
> 
> > mel said:
> ...


Is the walkie talkie for telling your wife, from a distance, your current watch spend?


----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

strange_too said:


> White LED's look blue because of the intensity of the whiteness of the light. They are available here, I have changed my 2 Mag Lites over to LED and they are much brighter and last longer.


LEDs generally produce one colour within a narrow band, red, green, blue, yellow, etc. White LEDs use a UV diode to excite a phosphorescent coating on the internal reflector, this similar to what happens in flourescent tubes. This is why there is a UV tinge to them. I find my white LED torch works just as well for charging up the lume on a watch as a UV torch does.

Neil


----------

